# Talkatone not working



## zhong

Talkatone not working 
My Talkatone app. on my Android phone not working anymore.
When I use Talkatone on Android phone I get this.-











I don't see any link to go to as the image say..

Where do I register for new Talkatone service ?


Thanks


----------



## joeten

Google has the links https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=o6V3U_rqIobN5AbBsoHABQ


----------



## zhong

I downloaded the latest Talkatone 3.5. When I login with my gmail and password. It says this service is not available in your area. Check back later.


----------



## joeten

You would need to check if things have changed with Talkatone


----------

